# USA made Calphalon?



## leichty

I'm looking to buy my first expensive piece of cookware. I live just about 40 miles from Toledo Ohio, and thought I would buy Calphalon to buy local but I do not know which of their products are still made in Toledo or which ones are made in China, I'm sure they are made the same but just want to support my local companies. I'm looking at the bronze collection. Does anyone know if this collection is made here or China.. Thank you.


----------



## duckfat

I'm not familiar with the bronze series but all of the Calphalon I've bought in the pasr was been made in the USA. However Calphalon was bought out by Newell-Rubbermaid a few years ago.You may be able to call their customer service and ask (888-626-9112). FWIW I don't live that far North of you and there's a Calphalon Outlet in Birch Run Mi (there's probably others as well) that sells both firsts and seconds. Even the seconds carry the full warranty so for you it may be worth the drive.

Dave


----------



## leichty

Thank you for your reply. I had asked an ebay sore who sells Calphalon and other top brands and here is the answer I got, And it happens that that cookware is higher priced than the others, a little to much for my blood. I might have to buy one from China,

Please find the additional product information you requested below:

Unfortunately, item Calphalon Nonstick Omelette Pan 0537 is not made in China. According to Calphalon Consumer Customer Service, Calphalon Unison Nonstick is currently the only line that is made from their manufacturer in Toledo, Ohio.

We hope that the information provided will help you make an informed decision about your purchase.


Amarin
Customer Service
Cooking.com


----------



## duckfat

If you want a pan made in the USA why is it unfortunate if the pan you are asking about is not made in China? Either way I'm not sure I'd put a lot of stock in a response from fleaBay. Way too many unauthorized dealers there selling Chinese knock off's. Besides Calphalon is only a free phone call away. Customer service is nothing like it was in years past but still a much better source than an unknown entity.

Dave


----------



## johno3d

Leichty said:


> I'm looking to buy my first expensive piece of cookware. I live just about 40 miles from Toledo Ohio, and thought I would buy Calphalon to buy local but I do not know which of their products are still made in Toledo or which ones are made in China, I'm sure they are made the same but just want to support my local companies. I'm looking at the bronze collection. Does anyone know if this collection is made here or China.. Thank you.


----------



## renew

Yes, Calphalon is still made in the US.  I buy US made as much as I can because you can't buy better anywhere else.

In fact, I just ordered another piece from Amazon.


----------



## marietrees

I have the same question. Calphalon used to be marked Made in USA, then I found some saying Made in China, that was a year ago, since then I don't find any "Made in" info at all on them. I refuse to buy anything made in China, still find them not trust while.


----------



## rick alan

This is an older thread but since it's been resurrected I will ad that I believe the Unison series, the one you should get, is US made.  But I recommend buying them from a brick and mortar because the are quality control issues with them.  The local Macy's does not stock the Unison but they had them shipped to my door.  I had 4 sets, count 'em 4, delivered to my door before I got a reasonably pristine one.  One was damaged in shipment, 2 had serious flaws, the fourth nearly got damaged due to the typically poor packaging, but managed to survive unscathed and thankfully free of serious flaws.

The omelet pans really are not shaped well for rolling French omelets, but they make great fry pans.  I wound up buying a Kitchenaide 8" omelet pan and have been very happy with it.  The larger Unison pans will warp, so are not the best for glass tops.

Rick


----------



## galley swiller

Calphalon also has 15 outlet stores. See http://www.calphalon.com/Pages/StorePageLists.aspx Stock in these stores is much more extensive than is available elsewhere. Do note that there can be items here which are seconds, so careful examination is essential. Prices at the Calphalon store I visit tend to run about half the list retail price.

Before you go to one, be sure you have done your homework about which model numbers you want to look at.

The Unison non-stick appears (to my eye and touch) to have the same non-stick coating as their less expensive "Contemporary" line. The difference is in the metal thickness - the Contemporary pans are lighter weight, while the Unison pans are a thicker metal. Non-stick in any of these pans is basically just lightly bonded. Expect at some time that you will need to replace the pan.

Calphalon also makes a "Commercial Hard Anodized" line, where the anodized surface is much more tightly bonded by an electrochemical plating process than is the case with mass-market store offerings. The anodized surface does in a fashion work (I use a 12 inch skillet), and it is a bit more resistant to heat degredation, but the nonstick properties are not quite at the same level as the less expensive Calphalon nonsticks. Metal thickness in the Commercial Hard Anodized pans is at or thicker than the Unison (I have used the Unison, so I can compare the difference).

If cost is a major factor and you do not have access to the Calphalon stores, then try frequenting some off-price stores. Marshall's, T.J. Maxx and Home Goods (all 3 chains are in truth just one chain, owned by TJX Corporation and use the same buyers and distribution system - just different emphasis per store) often carry the Calphalon Contemporar pans and occasionally carry the Unison pans The other off-price chains I have frequented (Ross, Tuesday Morning and Burlington) generally don't carry any Calphalon.

Galley Swiller


----------



## duckfat

Calphalon was bought out by Newell-Rubbermaid several years ago. A lot of their cookware is now made in China but they do have some pieces that they claim are still made in the USA although I no longer see them stamped that way.  AFAIK they closed the Toledo plant where the Commercial line was made and mostly what's left is a large distribution center.

The outlet stores used to be the mother of all bargains. At the outlet here you now have to be careful as they often charge more than many retailers and have a very strict return policy. One thing worth noting about the Factory Outlet stores is that even on seconds they do stand behind the full factory warranty so it never hurts to shop.


----------



## hoolman

Hi Gary

Not sure if you'll get this or be willing to reply but I read your post about Calphalon commercial hard anodized. The only question I guess I have about your recommendation is whether aluminum is preferable from a health perspective. All the research I've done leads me to stay away from aluminum and move towards stainless steel; but I wouldn't know enough  about the hard anodized process to know whether it could be unhealthy over time with high heat. Anyhow, curious as to your thoughts.

thanks very much


----------

